# Aristocraft "wide" 10' diameter switch



## SFgiantsfan (Sep 5, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how many degrees of a circle the diverging track is? (or diverging + parallel adapter arranged so it continues out). Searched around but wasn't able to find anything. 

Is it 30 degrees? 

Thanks


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Should be, the adapter plus switch should equal one section of 10' diameter track. 12 to a box, 360 divided by 12 = 30. 

John


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Without any additions, I seem to recall that the small curved section is about 19.5 degrees of arc.


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

The diverging arc is 18 degrees and the makeup curve is 12 degrees for a total of 30............Jim


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

The AristoCraft ART-20400/30400 are both 19.5 degree crossings. It is my recollection that AristoCraft brought the 20400 to market so as to let the 10-foot diameter turnout do a crossover for a parallel rail in the same way that LGB does this with their 22.5 degree crossover and their 8-foot diameter turnouts. Sooooo, I'm staying with my original recollection of 19.5 degrees for the diverging rail minus any filler section.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I just measured the length of the inside rail on the Aristo 10' diameter switch and curve. The length of the rail on the switch is 18.375' and the curve track is 30.5'. 

18.375/30.5 = 0.602,

0.602 x 30 degrees = 18.07 degrees.

This is pretty close to Todd's value of 19.5.

Chuck N


----------

